# My new row hipper.



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

I decided I couldn't afford to buy a row hipper. So, I made one. 

It is part of my great potato give away project.

My question is, can I expect the discs to last at least a few years?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Great job! I've been toying with that idea too! Just haven't found a suitable diner yet.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There you go..just goes to prove it doesn't have to be fancy looing etc.,just rugged for the taqsk at hand.


----------



## Johnny5812 (Mar 8, 2011)

Argee said:


> Great job! I've been toying with that idea too! Just haven't found a suitable diner yet.


Would you expect those discs to last a few years? They seem kinda thin to me.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thin...maybe. But they're also hard and long wearing. They are probably off and old disc cultivator so I'm pretty sure they never wear out for their present task.


----------

